# Toothache early pregnancy sign?



## Litlman

All of a sudden my back right molar is killing me. Can't even chew on that side. My gums and jaw seem sore. I have bad allergies and getting over a cold so I don't know if it is because of that. I have been super tired too but work has been busy. Still waiting for AF. Could toothache be an early pregnancy sign?


----------



## amariee

:shrug: I have no idea, but it's funny you say this cause the other day my back molar was bothering me too


----------



## Litlman

It's just weird because it comes and goes. I was eating carrots this morning then tonight can't eat anything. I don't think it's a dental thing. Could also be sign I am getting AF :(


----------



## yoga_gal

My back molar got severely swollen last Monday and lasted about 5 days which was also the same time I got a really bad sinus infection...it's interesting that you say this because my breasts have been super tender ever since but I won't know if I am pregnant for about another week...Good luck to you! It was scary, I almost thought I had to go in for dental surgery! I'm having so many symptoms it's ridiculous but my tests have all come back negative so far.


----------



## Litlman

I have been sick with sins infection for past week and a half. Now all of a sudden my molar is better. My teeth now just feel sore! I can't remember if I felt like this with last pregnancy??? My periods are somewhat irregular which doesn't help! So I just have to wait. So far BFN..


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's funny, I looked it up to see if it's a symptom when my teeth ached a couple of days ago. It probably isn't but who knows!


----------



## cookette

Litlman said:


> All of a sudden my back right molar is killing me. Can't even chew on that side. My gums and jaw seem sore. I have bad allergies and getting over a cold so I don't know if it is because of that. I have been super tired too but work has been busy. Still waiting for AF. Could toothache be an early pregnancy sign?

Never heard this one before! But if you have allergies and otherwise good oral health, I'd chalk it up to that. Shake your head left and right very quickly. Hurt worse? Allergies. No change? See your dentist :)


----------



## MissCam

*ohgosh same, my right wisdom tooth is very painful since last night and it was hurting last week too and my af is due tomorrow.
i have been taking nurofen plus. takes the pain away after about 15mins. 
what have u been taking?*


----------



## Litlman

I didn't take anything it went away. Feels fine now. Teeth a bit sore


----------



## crossbow

I read that you can have sensitive teeth when pregnant! My teeth are so sensitive at the moment and I started brown spotting 7 days before af due (trying not to get my hopes up though)


----------



## Little G

Yes, the sure do, My teeth were so sensitive I had to take pain killers, few days later I got my BFP! GL! xxx


----------



## Litlman

Wow thanks ladies we shall see!


----------



## LoveSunshine

You'll have to update the thread once you know!


----------



## MissCam

*my af is due today and my wisdom teeth have stopped hurting now.
i am having clear discharge with streak of blood.
i am not feeling positive.,
when are you going to test?*


----------



## Litlman

Funny you said that. Thursday I had white discharge with little spot of pink. Then Friday I had some pink with a little brownish on panty liner. Today nothing?? I think it is AF because lately I spot before getting heavy flow. Who knows. I am still tired and dizzy. ever since i had my son i have had stronger and more PMS symptoms so maybe its just that. just confuisng because i am not use to it. .


----------



## Litlman

AF arrived. Good luck ladies!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yep, AF arrived here too :-(


----------



## MissCam

my af also arrived on time....... it was red mixed with brown.... which lasted 2 days.
then i had creamy discharge with a streak of pink AND TOOTHACHE.. 

i feel super tired and swollen boobs.
:sad2:


----------



## MissKitty007

Was just wondering this myself. For a few weeks ive had nausea, tender breasts, cramps and one day i spotted for a few hours (know it wasnt af as it only lasted a few hours and was 2 weeks early) now ontop of all that ive got severe toothache. Right top and bottom jaw. Tested a week ago, was a bfn? 

Anyone else had these and had a bfp test?


----------



## NightFire598

MissKitty007 said:


> Was just wondering this myself. For a few weeks ive had nausea, tender breasts, cramps and one day i spotted for a few hours (know it wasnt af as it only lasted a few hours and was 2 weeks early) now ontop of all that ive got severe toothache. Right top and bottom jaw. Tested a week ago, was a bfn?
> 
> Anyone else had these and had a bfp test?

If you tested a week ago but af isn't due until the 12th it was probably waaay too early to test hun. I'd wait until the 12th to test. Good luck


----------

